# Play Fighting?



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone else have a tiel that likes to play fight with their hand/fingers? Lulu loves to. She lets me know when she wants to. Once she's done, she's happy and chipper. There's no real agression. It's all for fun. 

Does anyone else have one that does this? Would they do this in the wild? Kittens and puppies rough house because it teaches them hunting skills. Is there any relation to a bird doing this? I'm sure there's a reason?


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie loves to play fight with my finger, lots of little bites and noise, but no real biting.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Absolutely. Beaker doesn't like that sort of thing, but Jaid does. I touch his beak to let him know and he'll wrestle my finger. It's adorable!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> I touch his beak to let him know and he'll wrestle my finger.


Coco does this too!


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

Definitely! My husband does this with him all the time, and he makes noises, does some biting, and spreads his wings.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Here I thought you guys were going to jump on me saying it was abuse or something. 

Lulu just loves it! She doesn't bite hard even though she is very capable of it, and the noises that come out of that little body kill me. Raaawwwwr!!!! Grrrrrrrr!!!! Hiss!!!!!! RAAAWWWWRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How is it abuse? They ask for it!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha so cute - like a dog


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Also, to add, sometimes hold my fist to Jaid's face and say "Punch you small bird!" and gently punch his beak. He opens his beak, jumps on top of it and nibbles it (But sometimes his nibbles hurt! )


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol. I sometimes touch Lulu's belly when we are at fighting. It throws her off track.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My tiel has been playing with my ear for fun non-stop while I was playing the piano today. :rofl:


----------



## chrisjfinlay (Nov 30, 2013)

The only fighting my birds like to do with me is hissing and trying to peck me if I walk past the cage at night when they're trying to sleep... or play fighting with each other. Kevin & Lolly are constantly pecking each others' beaks (they never hurt each other), and it's funny to watch because they'll each try and get a height advantage, until they're both standing there with their necks stretched as far as they'll go!


----------

